# Cyrene, fully engraved



## Ride-Fly

How much you think one of these are worth? I am considering buying a Cyrene. It's one of the fully engraved ones with an integrated headset, so I'm assuming it is a circa 2006 or 2007? 

Anyhow, I have always said that I would buy one if the right one in my size came along. I found one but I'm not sure if he is asking too much. 

It has Campy R10 and Eurus rr with a Zonda frt wheels. One downer on the bike is that it only has one set of water bottle bosses!! I sweat a ton and drink a lot so that may be a deal breaker for me. I have a Colnago Ext C with only one set of bosses and so I limit my rides on that bike to less than 40 miles. I suppose I could do that with this Merlin if I bought it. 

What is it worth? TIA.


----------



## Ride-Fly

I forgot to mention a factor that stops me from PTT on this bike- that is I am soooo close to ordering another frame (lugged steel) which has been my number 1 priority for a long time (but of course I keep getting sidetracked by other bike opportunities!! "SQUIRREL!!!") I've sworn to myself that I won't get sidetracked any more. The next bike/frame I buy will this lugged steel frame! I...Must...Stay...The..Course!!! 

Then, I am jonesing for a Lynskey Cooper CX Disc too so that I can use it as a commuter during the nasty German winters. 

I...Must...Stay...The..Course!!!


----------



## jorgy

I love my Merlin and would gladly buy another Ti bike. But the truth is, the resale values for Ti bikes aren't that great. Actually the resale market is downright lousy for Ti. Merlins of that vintage with Ultegra go for $1000-1200. So add whatever the R10 premium is.

Here's an Merlin with Ultegra that sold for $1K.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/merlin-tita...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4abc8ad9b8

Nobody bit on this Merlin with Chorus for $1800
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Merlin-Tita...51155169678?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3a7a03c18e


----------



## Ride-Fly

jorgy said:


> I love my Merlin and would gladly buy another Ti bike. But the truth is, the resale values for Ti bikes aren't that great. Actually the resale market is downright lousy for Ti. Merlins of that vintage with Ultegra go for $1000-1200. So add whatever the R10 premium is.
> 
> Here's an Merlin with Ultegra that sold for $1K.
> merlin titanium bicycle 3/2.5 road bike | eBay
> 
> Nobody bit on this Merlin with Chorus for $1800
> Merlin Titanium Road Bike 57cm | eBay


It looks like the Merlin with Chorus actually sold for $1875. I would love to add a Merlin Cyrene to my collection, but upon further review, it is still 3 or 4 down the priority list. As for the engraved Cyrene, I kind of like the fully engraved one but I'm not fond of integrated headsets, and also the stank of ABG is on the fully engraved ones.


----------



## TiCruiser

Wish I had been looking when that Merlin came up. It would make and awesome backup/winter bike.


----------



## Ride-Fly

TiCruiser said:


> Wish I had been looking when that Merlin came up. It would make and awesome backup/winter bike.


Yeah, this one was on the LA Craigslist. I was still on the fence and asking for more details of the bike when the guy sold it to someone in state of LA. Seller was kind of an turd to tell the truth. Very curt and almost dismissive. Actually glad I didn't PTT as I still have the other bikes on my mind.


----------



## santosjep

*2008 Cyrene*

They're great bikes. Merlin re-sale values hasn't really been attractive in the later years. I have a 2008 Cyrene (standard headset). Hung it since 2010 and even tried selling it. I've had a few bites but I really didn't have much motivation to really get rid of it.

So, fast forward to today, looking at it, it's one of the most unique bikes I've ever seen and remembered why I bought it from my LBS in May of 2008. It's simply beautiful. So, this is now my latest project. The rebirth!

Not sure about the price. Even I found it difficult to price it aggessively for sale. Let me know what you end up doing. The lugged steel is not a bad choice either.

Best,

Joe


----------



## Float On

Sweet looking bike


----------



## Ride-Fly

santosjep said:


> They're great bikes. Merlin re-sale values hasn't really been attractive in the later years. I have a 2008 Cyrene (standard headset). Hung it since 2010 and even tried selling it. I've had a few bites but I really didn't have much motivation to really get rid of it.
> 
> So, fast forward to today, looking at it, it's one of the most unique bikes I've ever seen and remembered why I bought it from my LBS in May of 2008. It's simply beautiful. So, this is now my latest project. The rebirth!
> 
> Not sure about the price. Even I found it difficult to price it aggessively for sale. Let me know what you end up doing. The lugged steel is not a bad choice either.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe, if the Cyrene I was looking at had your frame, I would have been way more tempted. Although I don't dislike the fully engraved Cyrenes, I really like yours- the ones with a little less engraving and standard headtube. Are you sure your frame is an '08? I thought the standard headtubed, mid-level engraved Cyrenes came before the fully engraved ones. Are you sure the shop where you bought if from didn't have it on the floor for a few yrs?

What size is that? I'm guessing a 57 ETT? That is very nice, exquisite frame you got. You should never sell it! Unless it is a 55 ETT and you are selling it dirt cheap. 

Post more close-ups of the frame will ya? I heart nice welds!


----------



## santosjep

Thanks RideFly!

Yes, I'm absolutely sure this is an '08. I picked it up 1 month after delivery. Merlin did away with the integrated head tube in 07. The older Cyrene with standard head tube (pre 04) did not have engravings. In 04-07, the engraved Cyrene had integrated head tubes and minimal scroll work.

The one you're looking at most likely is a display bike with custom scroll work for Merlin trade shows. Pretty sweet. I've never seen one in person but it looks awesome!

You have a good eye. My bike is a 55.


----------



## santosjep

Ride-Fly! Did you get the Cyrene?


----------



## Ride-Fly

santosjep said:


> Ride-Fly! Did you get the Cyrene?


Hey Joe, I didn't get the Cyrene. I'm assuming it sold because the seller never answered a few of my questions, like what year, how many miles, and condition of components. 

How is your re-build project going? Show us some pics when you get it completed.

As for my DR NP, I still haven't pulled the trigger but I am very close. I am going to get a killer deal because the shop wants to use the frame as a display bike for a month after it gets delivered. I just can't decide if I want to go with the DR standard Faema red or the original Merckx Faema white. Need to decide in the next few weeks!!!


----------

